# Wooden Memories Plans WM 26 Reindeer



## beeg767 (Jan 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a full size set of Wooden Memories plan #WM26 eight different reindeer that they would like to sell or loan ? Also needing the full size sleigh plans too! I know they are discontinued, but I am hoping someone still has a set of them laying around. Thank you!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know if the link is still good but I found this online. http://www.scrollsaw.com/clyde_dale.htm


----------



## beeg767 (Jan 25, 2014)

*WM 26 Reindeer plans*

I am in need of the full size for the reindeer and sleigh. Every website/brick and mortar no longer carries them.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

beeg767 said:


> I am in need of the full size for the reindeer and sleigh. Every website/brick and mortar no longer carries them.


If you can't get the patterns you might find a local artist to sketch one on a piece of 1/4" plywood for you. If you have a film camera and a slide projector you could take a picture and put in on a slide and project it onto a piece of plywood and trace the outline. It wouldn't have to be a slide, the negative image would work. A bit harder, you could use a digital image and enlarge it to the size you need in photoshop and cut it into sections small enough to print and piece them together on your pattern. You might also find a printing company that has a large format printer that could print the entire thing. I bet that would be expensive though.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I look for these patterns every year .. My mom and dad did these late 60s. sister got them and stored under a deck yup ruined


----------



## Shane the wood butcher (Dec 21, 2021)

beeg767 said:


> Does anyone have a full size set of Wooden Memories plan #WM26 eight different reindeer that they would like to sell or loan ? Also needing the full size sleigh plans too! I know they are discontinued, but I am hoping someone still has a set of them laying around. Thank you!


The problem lies in that all are under copywrite and therefore cannot be sold or copied.


----------



## SonnyAgain (Dec 5, 2020)

Check out this link... enlarge the photos... see the phone number on the cover of the plans.








Wooden Memories Christmas Reindeer Woodolph Woodworking Patterns Plans | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Wooden Memories Christmas Reindeer Woodolph Woodworking Patterns Plans at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Wooden Memories phone number is 814-489-3002. It may still be a working number.

Ken Williams is a member of this forum. Don't know if he's still tuning in to us.
Check out his 2007 WoodworkingTalk post- Wooden Memories...

Wooden Memories has a Facebook link, also. If you're on Facebook, ask them about the plans.








Wooden Memories


Wooden Memories. 99 likes. Make your event a memorable experience with our beautiful hand crafted wooden photos blocks, as a souvenir for your guests from your special event �




www.facebook.com





Sonny


----------



## SonnyAgain (Dec 5, 2020)

I'd like to think he's still around. It would be good to have him back as a regular poster. I've only been here a year..

Sonny


----------



## Ken Williams (3 mo ago)

Yep, I'm still around. See me at woodenmemories.net

Thanks....... Ken


----------



## Biotec (Mar 14, 2021)

just in time for the holidays

Table-Top Deer - 8-in-1 Reindeer Woodworking Plans & Project Patterns






i will have to look at a lot more since I do buy plans for other toys.


----------

